
Show HN: Genius – webgame to exercise your brain - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/genius
======
atum47
Since now I'm a Android developer (paid the 25$) I'm thinking in releasing
this as an app and store the player progress on the device.

The idea behind this game was to exercise your brain by holding as much
information as possible. So I thought: some people can remember large
sequences of numbers, others do well with colors or letters or even sounds. So
I put one of every feedback I could think of. This way the player can improve
every day his memory.

------
sigmaprimus
Thanks for posting this game, it brought me back to my childhood playing Simon
for hours.

Maybe next you can make a version of Perfection!!

Good job!

~~~
atum47
thanks. I think I'm unfamiliar with perfection, but I'll look it up.

------
jessehorne
I enjoyed this. Made it to 18 or so with sound enabled.

